# cape horn fuel tank replacement



## floater1

I finally got the time to cut the floor out of my 94 21 cape horn. I couldn't find any help with the 21 from cape horn but they had the 19 in a PDF file that they printed out for me. Got the floor cut out and to my surprise the top of the tank wasn't in as bad of condition as I was expecting now all I gotta do is find somewhere to get the tank pulled out so I can figure out if I can just replace the top of the tank or will it be down for the rest of the year here are a few pics I took while doing the cut out. I will post up exact measurements for the cutout on the 21 for future use

























































































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Forum Runner


----------



## floater1

I did notice where the pits and holes in the tank were where the foam had voids in it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Forum Runner


----------



## sailor

With that amount of corrosion on the top, the sides will probably be shot. Better call sunshine and get one ordered. Does the tank extend further under the deck?


----------



## floater1

No the tank is even with the cutouts the only bad corrosion on the top is where the access hatch was at and let salt water in I will know more when we get the tank out I did an internal inspection and everything inside looks good I'm hoping I can replace the top coal tar epoxy it and put it back in I got a quote for a new tank for $1400 if I need a new tank it will be out of service for a while

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Forum Runner


----------



## murfpcola

Good luck pulling it without destroying it. I have never pulled one but hear that foam really takes hold. Have seen some interesting threads on it on The Hull Truth. Again good luck.


----------



## bonedaddy

Keep us updated with your findings, I have the exact same year and I found corrosion in the same spots under the access hatch. I had to drain my tank recently to get out all the water and changed all my fuel filters. Mine is a temporary fix for now, I'd really like to know what you find out.


----------



## sealark

9 years old. I wonder what grade aluminum those tanks were made from. I would think they should have held up longer than that if made from marine grade aluminum.


----------



## floater1

19 years old I think it has held up pretty good

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Forum Runner


----------



## TheCaptKen

$1400 is pretty high for a tank. The company that builds most tanks are located around Perry Fl. If they didn't make the tank then you can give them the measurement and they will build it. The last one I had built was around $600 for a 80 gallon tank. Maybe the company name will come to me.


----------



## floater1

This is using 5068 3/8 aluminum 130 gallons

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Forum Runner


----------



## sealark

Oops missed that by ten years.


----------



## murfpcola

3/8 seems awful thick. Once you get yours out you may be surprised at the thickness. It lasted 19 years, may want to just go up a little on thickness. You may want to get a price from Pensacola Metal Fab or Escambia Welding. I know both of them have the ability to build a replacement tank.


----------



## skiff man99

call mark fuqo 637-7159 if you need the tank repaired/replaced. Best marine fuel tank guy in the area, and reasonablky priced.


----------



## SaltAddict

That is what I paid for my 124 gal tank. Twin baffles, same thickness (I believe), all ports were swept elbows instead of 90 degrees and 2 vents.


----------



## sailor

the going rate for CERTIFIED fuel tank made out of aluminum is $10-11. Florida Marine Tanks or Sunshine are the top makers in Florida. Local guys can make them, but get it certified - if there is an accident down the road you don't want to liable.

Also, I would bet the rest of that tank looks just like the top or worse.


----------



## X-Shark

> I'm hoping I can replace the top coal tar epoxy it and put it back in I got a quote for a new tank for $1400 if I need a new tank it will be out of service for a while


You need a new tank.

SaltAddict's is 3/16in thickness. 3/8in I'm sure is a misprint. Sunshine 's are 1/8in on the norm....I've never seen one thicker. 3/16in is 1/3 more material and 1/3 more $$

Don't forget in the situation in this boat...It may Not be saltwater that got it. Under the deck in these boats has NO air Flow. Yet there is constant condensation from temp changes.
The foam on top.....[bad idea] trapped the water. Alum needs air around it to create it's protective coationg. Remove the air and you have a problem if moisture is present.

This is where Cold Tar Epoxy comes in. It creates a protective coating that has held up well in the marine environment.

Doug at Blue Coral builds a REALLY fine tank....It is head's above a sunshine tank.

Just the way the sending unit mounts is one example. Think how many threads a 10/32 fastner has in 1/8in alum. Doug builds a special 1/2in thick flange.

If you have ever stripped a hole [easy to do] on a alum fuel tank you will appricate this.

He also builds sweeps for the fill not a stupid 90deg angle. He will also vent both ends of the tank.

If you've ever had a boat that you can't fill at the pump on full speed without it spitting back at you....You will appricate this. I've help Doug in designing this stuff over the years.


----------



## Jangle1106

*Dimensions*

Hello all! Im about to replace the tank in my Cape Horn 21. Was wondering if you still had the dimensions of the cut out you made on the floor?


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

if you have to replace your tank do not get aluminum. Most new boats come with plastic tanks now just for the corr problems.


----------



## floater1

I still got mine cut out i will get measurements for you id you decide to build another aluminum tank there is a company in foley that builds cheaper than you can buy them dennis aluminum


----------



## WhyMe

You better hurry up...time is running out. Spring is around the corner.

Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

We have been building them since 1985. We use marine grade 1/8 inch thick bent so you have minimum welds. All welds are 5053 alloy or "hard" rod for maximum corrosion resistance. Mounting plates for pick ups and sending units are welded in and pre machined threads are completed. Usually in the 10 to 13 a gallon range. They are pressure tested and have never had a failure in some 1200 tank builds.


----------



## floater1

Breeze Fabricators said:


> We have been building them since 1985. We use marine grade 1/8 inch thick bent so you have minimum welds. All welds are 5053 alloy or "hard" rod for maximum corrosion resistance. Mounting plates for pick ups and sending units are welded in and pre machined threads are completed. Usually in the 10 to 13 a gallon range. They are pressure tested and have never had a failure in some 1200 tank builds.


Damn i got a hell of a deal 120 gallons same as above $700 out the door


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

We have been building them since 1985. We use marine grade 1/8 inch thick bent so you have minimum welds. All welds are 5053 alloy or "hard" rod for maximum corrosion resistance. Mounting plates for pick ups and sending units are welded in and pre machined threads are completed. Usually in the 10 to 13 a gallon range. They are pressure tested and have never had a failure in some 1200 tank builds.


----------



## Jangle1106

well i already ordered the tank from RDS cost was 745...not too bad. I'm planning on taking the old tank out ASAP. Unfortunately the tank from RDS is aluminum. Do you guys think i should Coal Tar epoxy the tank or glass it to prevent corrosion?

Also if anyone has measurements for cutting the deck I would appreciate it.


----------



## floater1

Coal tar epoxy for sure


----------



## Jangle1106

Anyone know where to get Coal Tar Epoxy around the Ft Walton Area?


----------



## X-Shark

Granger. You will need the KIT.....Part A & Part B


----------



## Bigshrim04

Do you still have the deminsions for cutting out the tank. I'm about to do the same thing on a 94 22 as well


----------



## HereWeGo

floater said:


> Damn i got a hell of a deal 120 gallons same as above $700 out the door


Where did you get that tank? I have a '93 CH 21 that needs tank replaced. Also looking for a shop that can do the replacement. I don't have the tools or the time. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.

KG


----------



## floater1

We can do it I work at Livingston marine I had a guy that works for austral in mobile build mine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike111781

floater1 said:


> I finally got the time to cut the floor out of my 94 21 cape horn. I couldn't find any help with the 21 from cape horn but they had the 19 in a PDF file that they printed out for me. Got the floor cut out and to my surprise the top of the tank wasn't in as bad of condition as I was expecting now all I gotta do is find somewhere to get the tank pulled out so I can figure out if I can just replace the top of the tank or will it be down for the rest of the year here are a few pics I took while doing the cut out. I will post up exact measurements for the cutout on the 21 for future use
> 
> View attachment 119954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 119994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 120002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 120010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 120010
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Forum Runner


Hello, I just received a birthday present 21’ with a bad fuel tank lol. Do you by chance have the exact measurements where to cut the floor? Thanks


----------



## H2OMARK

I think he's still working on it.....


----------



## Ocean Master

I just threw away the delrin strips I used to put under the aluminum tank to keep it away from water.


----------

